# "Torched" in Mississauga.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks to those that purchased the corals/frags that I had recently posted. As a result; I had some $ and made room and for a colony of Aussie Gold Torch Coral from Reef Raft. This colony has multiple branching heads and each head is fleshy and puffy. So much eye candy at RR......

Pics were taken during acclimation. More pics to follow at a later time.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

seen all these in person. the tank is a beauty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Sig. That's a wonderful compliment coming from you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Thanks Sig. That's a wonderful compliment coming from you.


Compliments are very often not warranted. I am just saying my opinion after seeing your tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

sure is purrrrrty


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

beautiful man congrats


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just wish I could capture colours better in the pics. I've tried different camera, different settings, and different display lighting. The colours and white balance is way off. The coral looks more white in the pics and less yellow/gold than it should. You get the idea though. lol. Cheers.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

nice _gold_ torch


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Sweet I want one


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Better Pics?.....*

Thanks for the compliments. Don't ask me how many pictures I took before I narrowed it down to these 3. I looked like a complete moron today standing in front of the display and taking picture after picture. Different time intervals, different lighting, different camera settings, waiting for an unobstructed view; not to mention the editing to attempt a true naked eye representation...yada...yada...yada....


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Gold tipped torches are awesome. In your experience do torches sting each other? Different regions vs same regions?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Stinging Sweepers/Tentacles.....*

Knock on wood....I haven't experienced that so far. If you note in the pics....there is a small Metallic Green torch just sitting below the Gold torch. The Green is from Indo, the Gold is from Aussie.

From my experience; the same family/group of euphyllias are generally safe with one another ie.) hammers with hammers, torches with torches, frogspawn with frogspawn. There are always exceptions to the rule of course.

All my hammers are currently grouped together without issues.

I've read that the 'universal' euphyllia seems to be frogspawn. Apparently it's said to be relatively safe with any combination. I've experienced this as well.

Torches tend to have the more violent/strong sting and care needs to be taken to monitor the coral itself and its surroundings for signs of trouble if you plan on combining.

Hope this helps.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice gold torch....I picked up one myself. Beauty under Royal blue LED.

Hammers and torches sting each other...found that one out. They can kinda touch for a while but eventually a little bit of a battle ensues.

How come this thread is in the marketplace?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah...totally agree; they look great under Blue lighting. Crazy colouration. I would have originally put this post in the 'General Marine' section to share with others....but I thought I'd give a plug to Reef Raft. Someone would have eventually asked where it was purchased.

I won't stop you from posting pics of yours 

Next on the list.....some form of Scoly..... 

I try to "group"my euphyllias....hammers with hammers, torches with torches etc..I've heard of similar experiences where a battle will grow among different forms as well.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

darryl_v said:


> How come this thread is in the marketplace?


My thoughts exactly 

Maybe this is the pre-sales talk he is giving & showing off how good his golden torch is ... then sell it off right buddy?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah....I waited too long for this piece. I don't anticipate selling it anytime soon. As with some of my other posts - I don't mind sharing where I purchased an item especially if I believe it to be an exceptional piece; whether it be by rarity or price.

I've posted about other pieces and LFS in a similar manner in the past. If some feel it doesn't belong in this section; I have no issues having it moved or closed. My 2 cents was already shared.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice buy! let me know if you ever frag it! 

same deal with me. had a purple hammer right next to a green hammer and they got along fine, until one day...the green started to sting the purple one. i'm talking like over a month.


----------

